# World of Warcraft: Cataclysm

## Mihey

Blizzard         World of Warcraft.    Cataclysm    7  2010 . 
 World of Warcraft  ,  "1-",  6  2010     "" ,    Cataclysm.        ,          .     ""    .  Cataclysm      ,   "."     . 
   -  World of Warcraft.            (Joe Shely),       (Russell Brower),   c     (Monte Krol). 
Cataclysm       World of Warcraft.  Blizzard    - The Burning Crusade -   2007 ,    - Wrath of the Lich King -  2008 . Cataclysm    2009      Blizzard   BlizzCon. 
    , Cataclysm    World of Warcraft -  .      ,        .  ,       80  85 ,           .
lenta.ru

----------

